# Technik- / Verständnisfrage: Windows 10 Desktop auf TV "Streamen" WIFI vs. LAN:



## Ulathar (18. September 2019)

Hallo Community,

ich brauche da mal euer Schwarmwissen, da ich bisher keine zufriedenstellende Antwort via google finden konnte.
Und zwar:

Es ist ja bekanntlich problemlos möglich mit einem Windows 10 Gerät per WIFI den Desktop auf z.B. einen Smart TV zu spiegeln. Das verhält sich in der Praxis dann so als wäre das Gerät z.B. per HDMI direkt verbunden.
Somit ist es also ganz offensichtlich möglich Bild und Ton per Netzwerk zu übertragen.

Warum funktioniert dies nicht auch per LAN? Einen wirklichen technischen Grund kann das doch eigentlich nicht haben... 
Wieso kann ich z.B. nicht meinen Desktop PC der im Wohnzimmer Steht und per LAN mit dem Router verbunden ist mit dem TV in meinem Schlafzimmer verbinden der per WLAN (optional wäre auch LAN möglich) ebenfalls mit dem Router / gleichen Netzwerk verbunden ist?

Hinweis: ich meine jetzt nicht sowas wie "Video XY auf Gerät im Schlafzimmer wiedergeben". Das bekomme ich problemlos hin. 
Es geht mir um ein Screen mirroring (z.B. um ein Game im Wohnzimmer zu starten und im Schlafzimmer zu daddeln).

Ein HDMI Kabel zu verlegen ist keine Option, da dieses knappe 25 Meter lang sein und durch 3 Wände gebohrt werden müsste....

Wie gesagt: per Notebook via WiFi geht genau dies ohne Probleme nur packt das Notebook als "Host" die Games nicht . 
Mit einem zwischen geschalteten Raspberry Pi -> How to Stream Any PC Game to TV Using a Raspberry Pi, den ich im Schlafzimmer sogar hätte, könnte ich sowas wohl realisieren, aber mich würde interessieren warum WiFi möglich ist, LAN aber nicht.


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. September 2019)

Bitteschön, hdmi per lan Kabel - perfektes "screenmirroring":
https://www.amazon.de/1-4-Extender-...I+lan+Adapter&qid=1568831300&s=gateway&sr=8-2



Beste Lösung wenn sowieso schon ein lan Kabel liegt und im Gegensatz zum Wireless Screen mirroring verzögerungsfrei.


Und zu deiner Frage der Technik: geht halt nicht weils kaum jemand als Funktion vermisst......ganz einfach


----------



## tripod (18. September 2019)

genau dieses gerät habe ich um vom wohnzimmer ein hdmi-signal hier in mein büro zu leiten:
https://www.amazon.de/AGPtek®-Exten...73-TX-RX-100m-über-Lan-V3/dp/B07CMYG66T/?th=1

für deinen fall wäre wohl bei der 60m ausführung die zweite variante von vorteil, da das ding das hdmi signal noch gleich verdoppelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulathar (21. September 2019)

Wie gesagt: ein Kabel verlegen ist für mich keine Option (auch kein LAN Kabel). Bei den genannten Adaptern muss man ja direkt von GPU zu GPU bzw. HDMI -> LAN -> HDMI ohne Router dazwischen soweit ich das verstanden habe.

Mir ging es bei der Frage primär darum den Grund zu erfahren, warum es mit WiFi möglich ist und mit LAN nicht. Rein aus interesse. Als Lösung nutze ich bei mir wie gesagt den zwischen geschalteten RPi mit Parsec. Nur braucht das zum Funktionieren immer eine (initiale) Online Verbindung.... Dafür schleift der auch die Controller mit durch ohne, dass ich diese via BT durch die Wand funken lassen muss (was Teilweise hakelig ist)



tripod schrieb:


> genau dieses gerät habe ich um vom wohnzimmer ein hdmi-signal hier in mein büro zu leiten:
> https://www.amazon.de/AGPtek®-Exten...73-TX-RX-100m-über-Lan-V3/dp/B07CMYG66T/?th=1
> 
> für deinen fall wäre wohl bei der 60m ausführung die zweite variante von vorteil, da das ding das hdmi signal noch gleich verdoppelt
> ...



Hmm das muss ich mir mal näher ansehen, ganz kapiert hab ich das an der Amazon Beschreibung noch nicht. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass hier wirklich ein Netzwerk mit Router zwischen gemeint ist?
Bei den oben geposteten HDMI > LAN Adaptern muss soweit ich das verstanden habe immer direkt GPU mit TV ohne Router verbunden werden.


----------



## tripod (21. September 2019)

du hast ein hdmi signal, welches du über lan weiterleiten möchtest.

lokal schliesst du das sendergerät an die hdmi-in-buchse und dann auch noch den lokalen tv/monitor an die hdmi-out-buchse.
dann hast du am sendergerät dein signal.
nun noch ein lan-kabel zum empfänger und dort dann noch den dortigen tv/monitor auch an die hdmi-out-buchse.
dann hast du an beiden geräten das hdmi-signal.


----------

